# Mercedes SL320 R129 Soft top Replacement



## rajinder_1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Does anybody know of a reputable place I can get the whole hood replaced on my car.

It is way overdue but I don't want to give it to anyone to replace as I have heard some horror stories 

im based in the west midlands (Coventry) 

your suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.donhoods.com/about.htm


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Have a word with johnyopolis he had his s2000 done buy a great but can't for the life of me remember who it was


----------

